# "όσον αφορά" ή "όσο αναφορά" ή "ως αναφορά" ή "ωσάν αφορά"



## teo6389 (Feb 10, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!
Θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιά έκφραση είναι η σωστή "όσον αφορά" ή "όσο αναφορά".
Ή αν είναι και οι δυο σωστές και έχουν διαφορετικό νόημα.
Σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Ένα χορταστικότατο νήμα: *Αφοριστική αναφορά στο αφορεσμένο «αφορά»*.

Καλωσήρθες, τεο6389.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Η γρήγορη απάντηση για τους βιαστικούς: σωστό είναι το *όσον αφορά*. Μπορούμε να πούμε και *καθόσον αφορά* ή *σε ό,τι αφορά*. Το _ως αναφορά_ ή το _όσο αναφορά_ είναι περιπτώσεις «άλλο ακούμε και άλλο καταλαβαίνουμε».

Παραδείγματα: 
Δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα όσον αφορά τον περιορισμό της κρατικής σπατάλης.
...να διασφαλιστούν τα συμφέροντα της ΔΕΗ, ιδίως καθόσον αφορά την επίτευξη τιμήματος του ως άνω διαγωνισμού.
Σε ό,τι αφορά τη χώρα μας, η κατάσταση είναι εξίσου απογοητευτική.

Μπορούμε να τα χωρίσουμε και με αντωνυμία:
Σε ό,τι με αφορά, το 2004 ανατέλλει ως χρονιά ευθύνης. (Κώστας Καραμανλής)
Σχετικά με το ποιος θα δει το έργο μου ή όχι, οι δυνατότητες είναι άπειρες και, όσο με αφορά, εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσες.

Αυτό το σπάσιμο μπορεί να θυμάται κανείς για να είναι βέβαιος ότι η _αναφορά_ δεν έχει θέση εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2012)

Αυτό το ως αναφορά/όσο αναφορά, μού θυμίζει το αγγλικό λάθος _I would of_ αντί _I would have_.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 10, 2012)

Αφού κάνουμε συλλογή, να προσθέσουμε στον τίτλο και το "ωσάν αφορά"


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 13, 2012)

Και το "όσον αφορά για"


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά. Έχει καμιά πεντακοσαριά από δαύτα. Το λένε αντί για «όσο για».


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η γρήγορη απάντηση για τους βιαστικούς: σωστό είναι το *όσον αφορά*. Μπορούμε να πούμε και *καθόσον αφορά* ή *σε ό,τι αφορά*. Το _ως αναφορά_ ή το _όσο αναφορά_ είναι περιπτώσεις «άλλο ακούμε και άλλο καταλαβαίνουμε».
> ...



Κι άλλο ένα παράκουσμα, από τη Βικιπαίδεια:

Τα στρουθιόμορφα (passeriformes) είναι μία τάξη πτηνών, που περιλαμβάνει πάνω από τα μισά είδη πουλιών, περίπου 5.000 είδη. Περιλαμβάνει 110 οικογένειες πτηνών, αριθμός που είναι ο δεύτερος μεγαλύτερος όσων αφορά τις οικογένειες σπονδυλωτών στις αντίστοιχες τάξεις.

Και δεν είναι το μόνο σημείο που πάσχει από σύνταξη (και ορθογραφία) στο λήμμα:

Αυτό δίνει τη δυνατότητα στρουθιόμορφων να κοιμούνται, ενώ κουρνιάζουν χωρίς να πέφτουν. ...
Τα περισσότερα στρουθιόμορφα κάνουν χρωματιστά αυγά, σε αντίθεση με μη στρουθιόμορφα, των περισσότερων των οποίων τα αυγά είναι λευκά.

Γκούγκλεια «μετάφραση» μυρίζομαι.


----------



## cougr (May 27, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...των περισσότερων των οποίων τα αυγά είναι λευκά....



Daeman, or anyone else for that matter, for the life of me I can't see where the error lies in the above sentence. I would've expressed it in the same way, save perhaps for an "εκ" after the word "περισσότερων". Could you please enlighten me?


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2015)

cougr said:


> ... save perhaps for an "εκ" after the word "περισσότερων". Could you please enlighten me?



That small preposition would make all the difference, Cougr. Αυτό θα πει «αγαθή πρόθεση». 

Παρότι θα προτιμούσα, για παράδειγμα: «Τα περισσότερα στρουθιόμορφα κάνουν χρωματιστά αβγά, σε αντίθεση με τα μη στρουθιόμορφα, τα περισσότερα από τα οποία γεννούν λευκά (αβγά)», γιατί αυτές οι αναφορικές στη γενική κουράζουν, γενικά.


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2015)

Κι εγώ μπερδεύτηκα με τις απανωτές γενικές των αβγών ... Επίσης δεν μου άρεσαν τα Ακανθισίττι στη δεύτερη παράγραφο. Μήπως εννοεί τις Ακανθισιττίδες, που λέει παρακάτω;

Και για την πρώτη παρατήρησή σου, Δαεμάνε, βλέπω ότι στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια λέει:

It contains more than 110 families, the second-most of any order of tetrapods (after Squamata, the scaled reptiles).

άρα: Περιλαμβάνει 110 οικογένειες πτηνών, και με αυτό τον αριθμό έρχεται δεύτερη σε μέγεθος από όλες τις άλλες τάξεις των τετραπόδων (πρώτη έρχεται η τάξη των ....; ...).

Μήπως να διορθωθεί το λήμμα;


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2015)

Earion said:


> ...(πρώτη έρχεται η τάξη των ....; ...).



Squamata = Φολιδωτά.
http://www.biology.uoc.gr/courses/BIO397_Spondilota/589632145/MorphologiaSpondiloton.pdf



Earion said:


> Μήπως να διορθωθεί το λήμμα;


Ναι.


----------



## cougr (May 27, 2015)

Daeman, thanks for the response to my earlier post!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...των περισσότερων των οποίων τα αυγά είναι λευκά....



...τα περισσότερα των οποίων -- οκ
...των περισσότερων των οποίων -- χρειάζεται ξαφνικά πρόθεση (έστω και αγαθή; :)); Γιατί;

Να το δούμε και αφού αλλάξουμε το γένος; (Εμένα μου φαίνονται όλοι εντάξει ως σχηματισμοί της καθαρεύουσας.)

... οι περισσότεροι/περισσότερες των οποίων 
... των περισσότερων των οποίων
... τους περισσότερους των οποίων
... τις περισσότερες των οποίων

Ακόμη και με αλλαγή αριθμού:

... το περισσότερο των οποίων ( = το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των οποίων)
... του περισσότερου των οποίων

Μήπως έχει σχέση τελικά με το πόσο ισχυρά αντισώματα έχει ο καθένας μας από τη χρήση της καθαρεύουσας σε μικρή ηλικία; :) 

Ή μήπως τελικά θα βοηθούσε μια απλή αλλαγή στη σύνταξη της πρότασης, δηλ. ..._τα αυγά_ των περισσότερων των οποίων _είναι λευκά_;


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2015)

Το διόρθωσαν.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)




----------

